# Banale Frage: Konfigdatei in init Script angeben

## no_expert

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal ne banale Frage, durchs Suchen hab ich noch keine Antwort gefunden.

Ich möchte ein einfaches init Script schreiben, die Konfiguration mit den Variablen, die ich nutzen möchte, liegen in einer separaten Datei. Wie kann ich diese nun in das Init Script integrieren? Mit "source=" geht das nicht wie bei anderen Scripten. Kann mir jemand bitte den entscheidenden Tip geben?  :Smile: 

----------

## Genone

 *no_expert wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich diese nun in das Init Script integrieren? Mit "source=" geht das nicht wie bei anderen Scripten. Kann mir jemand bitte den entscheidenden Tip geben? 

 

Normalerweise haben Initskripte in /etc/init.d eine entsprechende Konfigurationsdatei in /etc/conf.d. Ansonsten müsstest du mal erklären was "geht nicht" genau bedeutet ('source' sollte in Initskripten normalerweise funktionieren).

----------

## no_expert

So sieht das aus:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

        need lircd

}

start() {

        source /home/vdr-user/etc/sysconfig

        ebegin "Starting VDR"

        screen -dmS vdr /usr/local/src/VDR/vdr -c /home/vdr-user/etc -l3 -L /usr/local/src/VDR/PLUGINS/lib -u vdr-user -w 60 --vfat --locale=/usr/local/src/VDR/locale $PLUGINLIST

        eend $?

}
```

Die PLUGINLIST soll er praktisch aus der sysconfig nehmen

----------

